# Good Sample player



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I need to find a better way to play my triggered samples this year.

I will be using basic stamp 2 controllers so i can provide just about any kind of trigger signal needed.

I need something that will be reliable. Last year we used some small usb mp3 players that had small wires soldered to the play button and they broke at the last min. on the big night while we frantically were setting up.

What is a good reliable sample player?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Really? 39 people looked at this post and no one has any ideas about a player that will play mp3 samples or recorded samples?

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I have used the $5 mp3 player for the last 2 seasons and worked great for me.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/MP3_player_hack.html

Here is a different hack with the same cheap player though.

http://www.freewebs.com/hpropman/MP3 player hack w Mot Det.html


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

There is always the EFX-TEK audio board:

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/ap-8.html

You can play 8 different sounds for a total of 60 seconds


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

google on Vmusic2


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

i use the audio products from cowlacious, they are designed to be trigged from microcontrollers, they have various sizes, they are cheap and reliable

http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

all right! Thanks guys! I like the look of that vmusic player.

The EFX-TEC and cowlacious ones are also considerations.

I don't want to use the 5 dollar mp3 players anymore. They are just too fragile.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

If you want MP3 go with VMUSIC. If you happen to use our controllers we'll show you how to take your sensor interface and play the desired file(s) -- in any order, random, whatever you want. We have several bits of code for the VMUSIC in our forums already and will write custom code for any customer that asks.

Jon 
EFX-TEK Hollywood Office


----------

